# What knife do you carry?



## Stick Dummy (Jul 2, 2010)

What knife do you carry and why?

Please NO legalese stuff just simply what you carry and why you selected that knife.

Me it varies as I can legally carry just about anything within reason and discretion.

Normally Emerson of some kind RHS and Superknife LHS both at work and play.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 2, 2010)

Stick Dummy said:


> What knife do you carry and why?
> 
> Please NO legalese stuff just simply what you carry and why you selected that knife.
> 
> ...



Spiderco is my preferred brand, and for blades I prefer the Cricket or the (discontinued) Co-Pilot.

Cricket:

http://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=17

Co-Pilot (note; mine was the 'original' version, serrated edge for cutting webbing like seat belts, and in stainless steel like the Cricket):

http://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=242


----------



## lklawson (Jul 2, 2010)

Schrade Switch-it SW7 and a Cold Steel Voyager X2.

I also carry a pattern welded Italian style folding stiletto (not an automatic) for cutting stuff when other folks are watching.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## wushuguy (Jul 2, 2010)

benchmade morpho 32.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 2, 2010)

Emerson Commander


----------



## knuckleheader (Jul 2, 2010)

Stick Dummy said:


> What knife do you carry and why?


 
Usually a sharp one. Just kidding, I don't carry one reguarly any longer.
In the old days of the Bronx, I carried a buck knife. When entering my apartment building, have it "opened" in pocket. If it came out, it was in the ready position. In a self defense situation, my opinion is any folding knife may slow down your response.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 2, 2010)

SOG- Tac Automatic. On duty off duty carry.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jul 2, 2010)

Depends on where I am going and what I am weaing.
A Simple Gerber fixed blade about a 4" blade. Normal or slumming cloths
A Kershaw assited opening folder, with nice cloths.
CRK&T Pulkowsky/Kasper folder with a secondary lock, I have 2 of them. I have them in a sheath.
A SOG Pentagon. In the pocket, no clip, Yeah I know good thing JKS does not really know me=)

OUTDOORS
A Cold Steel SRK
Cold Steel LTC Kukri.
Gerber Gator

 I sometimes carry 2 knives, when I go on hikes 2-3, for differnt jobs.

 I really want the Bear Grylls knife nice and simple, does not look like some MANKILLER 2000, but would do and excellent job at that and looks like a grea outdoors knofe.
Damn near $600 though, as you see above, i don't spen alot of money on any one knife.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 2, 2010)

-Spyderco Endura
-Spyderco P'kal
-Cold Steel Safekeeper III push-dagger (if I'm carrying this one, I drop the P'kal and just carry the Endura)
-Swiss Army knife (don't remember which model) for mundane cutting tasks


----------



## K831 (Jul 2, 2010)

Day to day, Emerson CQC 11

- Great ergos
- Recurve blade design, but a point that allows for solid thrusting
- Wave feature
- 154CM/G10

Outdoors, usually a RAT 3 in a modified kydex sheath. 

- Handy size, d2 tool steal, tough
- Kydex tech lock mounts to belt, pack, vest etc

Occasional carry, Spyderco Pkal / Manix


----------



## Avenger2616 (Jul 2, 2010)

Depends on where I'm going and what I'm doing...

For everyday, if I'm out and about I've usually got my CRKT MyTighe- the size, design and assisted opening just fit.  I've retired it a couple times but the MyTighe just keeps ending back up in my pocket.
If I'm dressed up (for church or to go out with the PXO or whatever) it's usually my Byrd Meadowlark stainless, because the size seems to fit in better with dress occasions, the stainless looks "dressier" and no one's (at least not here in small town Texas) going to freak out about a 3 inch shiny, nonassisted folder.
If I'm going to the beach, waterpark or elsewhere where swimming trunks are uniform of the day, I slip my S&W SORT assisted opener into my waistband- the flat black fits in with my swimming trunks, it's sub 3" means I can conceal it easily and the fact that it cost me like $20 means I won't shed a tear if it ends up at the bottom of a lake because it slipped out.
I own other large folders and fixed blades that all end up on my person at different times, but these are the big three.


----------



## Haakon (Jul 2, 2010)

For daily carry either a Benchmade 710, or Benchmade 707. When going out in the woods usually either (or both) a Fallknieven A1 or Buck 110 - the 110 just feels right out in the woods.


----------



## Skpotamus (Jul 5, 2010)

Spyderco Waved Delica right side, Spyderco Waved Endura left side for everyday carry.  

Tried a few different benchmades, cold steel, etc.  Found the spyderco's wave opens REALLY easy and is a good price.


----------



## kungfu penguin (Jul 5, 2010)

Kershaw assisted opening scallion  half serrated half stright edge  about 60 bucks and opes as fast as a switchblade and it is legal [for now]


----------



## thesensei (Jul 6, 2010)

I always carry my Kabar TDI on my support side, setup for crossdraw, or support hand reverse draw.  It's a 2.3" drop point fixed blade.  I also carry a 3.5" folder - S&W SWAT.  Depending on how I am dressed, where I am going, what I am doing, etc., I may also be carrying my 4" Gerber Profile fixed blade (great knife for the $20 price tag!) or my 7" Cold Steel ODA.


----------

